# Poison Ivy or Clematis or something else?



## SteveO

We just moved to our farm last summer and I tried to kill out all the poison ivy around our gazebo. Now I see this growing up. Is is poison ivy, clematis or something else? 

Thanks,
Sharon

http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g380/mrsoz11/Poison Ivy or Clematis/clematisorpoisonivy001.jpg

http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g380/mrsoz11/Poison Ivy or Clematis/clematisorpoisonivy002.jpg

http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g380/mrsoz11/Poison Ivy or Clematis/clematisorpoisonivy003.jpg


----------



## ksfarmer

Clematis.


----------



## springvalley

ksfarmer said:


> Clematis.


^^^^^ I agree ^^^^^ . > Thanks Marc


----------



## SteveO

Great. Thanks. I like these answers.
SO


----------



## trish4prez

What do you think of this one? It is growing next to my backdoor, and under the steps. I grew up hearing 'leaves of three, let it be', but it is usually dark when I go out and, until the last week or so, when I came home. I'm not sure how long it has been there. If it is poison ivy, how do I get rid of it? Thanks! 










It has tiny thorns on the vine that are not exactly visible in the picture.


----------



## farmerstac

Trish
That looks like blackberry vines . Poison ivy doesn't have thorns
Stacy


----------



## trish4prez

Blackberries would be great, but I'm not too sure about keeping them at the back door! Thanks!!


----------



## ksfarmer

farmerstac said:


> Trish
> That looks like blackberry vines . Poison ivy doesn't have thorns
> Stacy


:clap:
Black berry or wild raspberry.


----------

